# Merry Christmas.... Watch this and feel the Spirit of Christmas



## Prairie dog (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas.... Watch this and feel the Spirit of Christmas​
*I guarantee this one will bring a                          tear to your eye!.  and it DID! *


Merry Christmas


This is one of the best  commercials I’ve ever seen.  Merry Christmas everyone.


----------

